# should i trade my warpig for a small/am i being a weenie?



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

It is a bit wide for your footprint, but rider weight you're right where you should be. I've always thought the warpig was kind of an odd board to begin with. You might just need to get used to it. It's certainly a niche board, so maybe give it a few more tries. That said, it's probably better in powder. If you're trying to carve it in chunder, you're probably not gonna have the most fun time.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> It is a bit wide for your footprint, but rider weight you're right where you should be. I've always thought the warpig was kind of an odd board to begin with. You might just need to get used to it. It's certainly a niche board, so maybe give it a few more tries. That said, it's probably better in powder. If you're trying to carve it in chunder, you're probably not gonna have the most fun time.


Oh I'm definitely taking conditions in to consideration. I just didn't want to make the conditions an excuse for why I sucked at riding it. I'm gonna give it another go now that New England got some nice dumpings this week. I just wanted to see about anyone else experience. with proper weight but small feet i guess?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> Oh I'm definitely taking conditions in to consideration. I just didn't want to make the conditions an excuse for why I sucked at riding it. I'm gonna give it another go now that New England got some nice dumpings this week. I just wanted to see about anyone else experience. with proper weight but small feet i guess?


Meh... My feet aren't much bigger than yours and my freeride board is almost that wide. I think the biggest factor here is you're taking a powder specialty board and riding it on the worst possible conditions. Don't feel too bad. I'm sure it's a blast in soft stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

What other boards do you ride/are used to?
What bindings did you have on it?

Also - if your bindings are properly sized for your boots, you shouldnt have to send it all the way to get more toe hang than heel.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> What other boards do you ride/are used to?
> 
> What bindings did you have on it?




157 Capita DBX or type 2 are my go to. 154 funslingerX for trying to learn more freestyle. I had medium malavitas on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> 157 Capita DBX or type 2 are my go to. 154 funslingerX for trying to learn more freestyle. I had medium malavitas on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that explains it.

1) those 3 boards are pretty soft and have lots of rocker. The 2 NS are predominatly rocker boards. The DBX is probably park-tuned (ie detuned) or beveled etc. Which means they will all turn a lot quicker than a wider, all mtn flex, with more gradual early-rise type rocker.

Basically, you are used to not NEEDING to tilt your board to start a turn.

2) Medium Malavita on 8.5 Ride are probably on the big size for those boots. So you do have to send to the toes (not to get more toe hang than heelside, but to center your boots) - alternatively, you would need S (not sure how small the 8.5 Lasso are vs how small of a boot the M bindings can fit ok).
If you have heelcup adjustable, metal frame-type bindings (like Union, Ride, Rome, etc) give those a try but center your boots (don't try to go for more toe hang than heel). And see how it feels. Because those bindings are typically snappier turning than Reflex when you want to ride hardpack. But the Malavitas should be sweet in pow.

Still, you just need to get used to a non-rocker ~park flex type board.
OR continue riding predominant rocker boards. Nothing wrong with that.
OR get the smaller Pig, but obviously it will not float the same.

If you were riding a short contact length (short effective edge) flat to rocker wide board (like a Fish) you will find that it is a bit easier to initiate a turn. But the Warpig is a different type of board.... it's more 'versatile' because it also has pretty good eff edge length and it's probably not detuned either. So the extra edge and profile makes it that you need to tilt before turning; whereas rocker lets you skid then tilt.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Personally I'd just ride the other boards for every day conditions and save the pig for pow days, but that's just me... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bataleon85 said:


> Personally I'd just ride the other boards for every day conditions and save the pig for pow days, but that's just me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You can do that too ^

But I would guess part of the reason you went with something like Warpig was to all-around it... no sin to just save it for kind of deeper days. 

Truth is.... you'll get used to it eventually. Stiffer bindings help and will make things a little bit easier; but of course, that board will never feel the same as your other boards in those conditions. Which could be both a good or a bad thing, depending on what you specifically prefer.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Yep, that explains it.
> 
> 1) those 3 boards are pretty soft and have lots of rocker. The 2 NS are predominatly rocker boards. The DBX is probably park-tuned (ie detuned) or beveled etc. Which means they will all turn a lot quicker than a wider, all mtn flex, with more gradual early-rise type rocker.
> 
> ...


All good points. The DBX I have is RCR and definitely more stiff than the NS decks but not as stiff as the warpig. That being said, before I got the proto i was riding a 2006 burton air with camber and some stiffness. I picked up the flexier boards to start learning some freestyle stuff. Aside from playing on a Garage Rocker, I haven't rode flat profile but i don't feel like thats the issue. I just need to get used to turning something that wide.

I am close to the low end for the vitas, but they work. I am going to try one of my more stiff pairs next time and do what you said about the boot centering. That's what I was getting at when I mentioned Timmy's wide board speech. 



F1EA said:


> But I would guess part of the reason you went with something like Warpig was to all-around it... no sin to just save it for kind of deeper days.


Definitely got it because of all the versatility hype. It reads like a dream for the New England riding variations. I would have opted for something else if I were looking for a powder deck, or just stuck with my juice wagon. 

I'm leaning towards swapping for the small because a)I got the warpig as a potential do it all board, but I really really like the all-mountain boards that I already have so maybe opting for the more playful small will let it serve as a fun treat..sorta a Ride version of a nug. and b)I like last years graphics better and while thats secondary, its a bonus.

Thanks for the input peoples..I'll sleep on it.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

If you want a do everything board I don't think I would have gone with the warpig. Just a glance at the tech specs on it reek of pow slaying. Based on what you ride right now, if you want a do everything board, I think the Ripsaw or Proto might be more up your alley. Like I said before, the warpig is a pretty niche board. All mountain isn't the first thing that comes to mind.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> If you want a do everything board I don't think I would have gone with the warpig. Just a glance at the tech specs on it reek of pow slaying. Based on what you ride right now, if you want a do everything board, I think the Ripsaw or Proto might be more up your alley. Like I said before, the warpig is a pretty niche board. All mountain isn't the first thing that comes to mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Wasn't expecting an end-all do everything. the pig is just marketed and talked about as healthy in pow with a big enough EE to keep it fun on groomers. Its park capabilities were the lowest priority in my book. 

Already have a type 2 and love it hence my very recent revelation that I didn't need to get another all mountain board. I'll either make the trade, or just put it up for bait..or just ride it...or make a sandwich. whatevs.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> Wasn't expecting an end-all do everything. the pig is just marketed and talked about as healthy in pow with a big enough EE to keep it fun on groomers. Its park capabilities were the lowest priority in my book.
> 
> Already have a type 2 and love it hence my very recent revelation that I didn't need to get another all mountain board. I'll either make the trade, or just put it up for bait..or just ride it...or make a sandwich. whatevs.


Fair enough. It just sounds way more powder oriented than something I'd normally choose for an all mountain killer. Speaking of which, I would imagine the Funslinger would be fairly adept at that. I have the Evo 4.0 and it's remarkably capable at carving for a "park" board. I'm a butter/euro/tripod/go fast kinda guy and it's probably my favorite board for doing everything.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> All good points. The DBX I have is RCR and definitely more stiff than the NS decks but not as stiff as the warpig. That being said, before I got the proto i was riding a 2006 burton air with camber and some stiffness. I picked up the flexier boards to start learning some freestyle stuff. Aside from playing on a Garage Rocker, I haven't rode flat profile but i don't feel like thats the issue. I just need to get used to turning something that wide.
> 
> I am close to the low end for the vitas, but they work. I am going to try one of my more stiff pairs next time and do what you said about the boot centering. That's what I was getting at when I mentioned Timmy's wide board speech.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Warpig will need considerably more effort than your current boards. Specially with your foot size. It's not JUST the profile...

If it were for example a full camber, but soft flex and regular width, it would not mean such a drastic difference. But all together: wider, different profile and stiffer..... it's a change for sure. 
Also for example, rocker, kinda soft but wide would be also almost no effort to get used to.

I thought DBX was flat/rock? (sort of like Rome Mod rocker)

So anyways... stiffer bindings/boots if you want to get used to it. Shorter, or a different board altogether if you don't want the hassle.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bataleon85 said:


> Fair enough. It just sounds way more powder oriented than something I'd normally choose for an all mountain killer. Speaking of which, I would imagine the Funslinger would be fairly adept at that. I have the Evo 4.0 and it's remarkably capable at carving for a "park" board. I'm a butter/euro/tripod/go fast kinda guy and it's probably my favorite board for doing everything.


Funslinger an all mountain killer?
:death:


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Funslinger an all mountain killer?
> :death:


I've ridden the Evo all over A basin and Loveland so...... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bataleon85 said:


> I've ridden the Evo all over A basin and Loveland so......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


And what was the death toll? 

Wait which board are you talking about... Evo or Funsligner?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Which board are you talking about... Evo or Funsligner?


Both really. The Funslinger is essentially an improved, asymmetrical Evo so I was implying that he could probably throw most terrain at the slinger and use the pig for pow. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bataleon85 said:


> I've ridden the Evo all over A basin and Loveland so......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


And I rode a 150 Signal Park for everything in CO for a year. Defintely wouldn't recommend it. I would, and have, recommend the Warpig as a one board quiver. It carves, it floats, it bombs, and I can hit a rail with it. 

OP, if you want a versatile handle most board trade for a small. If you're looking for a short fat pow deck keep the large. Either way, Rides take some braking in, go fast, turn real hard, and jump off everything for a few days and it will feel a lot more manageable.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Basically, you are used to not NEEDING to tilt your board to start a turn.


I think this is the crux of it. I hadn't really thought about it much before, but now that I have, here it is:

The Warpig rides differently to any other board I've ridden, as above it's a board that needs a high degree of inclination to ride well. The rocker in the tip and tail, along with it's width, means that it's fairly poor on a skidded turn. The tip and tail contact point won't engage the same way camber will, and with the width (especially on your size 8.5s) it's a lot more work leverage wise to help keep the board stable if you are skidding turns/skipping over crud. Ultimately I think it feels very loose and sloppy when skidding around, especially on bad snow. 

It only really comes alive when you properly tilt it on edge and let the contact points properly bite into the snow, and the sidecut do the work. It has a super tight sidecut, and despite it's width once it's up on edge it feels surprisingly nimble, and actually pops very nicely edge to edge when ridden dynamically like you would with a camber board. I've realised I drive this board more from my ankles than any other board I ride, doing a lot of tight 'cross under' carves. I have to adapt when I jump back on my other boards which are narrower, I wiped out from heel bite 3 times in my first run on my 155W villain yesterday, just giving it too much inclination and really pointing my toes to the sky like I would on the pig. 

Flat based vs on edge it has two very different personalities, the nose contact point hooks up very aggressively and it holds a much better edge than a flat to rocker board with a relatively short EE should. Out of curiosity I just measured how long the nose contact blend is by tilting it hard on edge on my carpet and sliding 2 bits of paper in on either side of the nose contact point until they stopped. Measuring the gap between the bits of paper. I got 9cm on the Warpig, and I repeated it with 3 more traditionally shaped popsicle style twins, which all measured 6.5-7cm. I'd say that's a significant difference, and I'm sure has something to do with how 'precise' it can feel on edge. 

I hope that rambling makes some kind of sense. My advice to you would be definitely shift your bindings more towards the toes, and ideally slap on some slightly more responsive bindings as well. I'm riding mine with Ride Fuse's and Now Pilots with the hard bushings, both boot and binding probably a notch up response wise on your Lassos and Vitas. Definitely give it a chance on some well groomed slopes, and of course in the powder. If after that it's still not your cup of tea, maybe the small would be a better call. 

Kind of unrelated, but it is a relatively burly board. I have no idea how ride rates it a 4/10, sure the nose is soft but the rest of it ain't. I've got a flow Whiteout as well which they rate a 6/10 and it feels significantly softer than the pig, I'd actually swap their ratings. 



Nivek said:


> It carves, it floats, it bombs, and I can hit a rail with it.


This is certainly the case for me. I'm at 77 days for my 17/18 season, and I'd guess around 50 of those have been on the Warpig. It's never let me down, and I know I can take it anywhere and it'll put a smile on my face.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bataleon85 said:


> Both really. The Funslinger is essentially an improved, asymmetrical Evo so I was implying that he could probably throw most terrain at the slinger and use the pig for pow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


No it isn't. It takes a similar place in the NS product line-up but 'slinger is a fair bit softer and less floaty than the EVO was.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> No it isn't. It takes a similar place in the NS product line-up but 'slinger is a fair bit softer and less floaty than the EVO was.


Well, I appreciate that you ride a lot more boards and more often than me, but per someone I know that actually works at NS, the Funslinger is stiffer than the Evo by a hair and the camber zone is slightly more aggressive. The most outstanding difference is the asym sidecuts. Other than that, they really aren't radically different boards. So, if my employee direct information is correct and based on what I've done with my Evo, I stand by my claim that the slinger could handle all mountain shredding, perhaps even better than the Evo. Chutes, spines and ridiculous steeps? Nah. Groomers, pow and tree runs? Absolutely.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> Chutes, spines and ridiculous steeps? Nah. Groomers, pow and tree runs? Absolutely.


I agree with this in regards to the funslinger

Back to the warpig: 

The finger was on the trigger to make the swap for a small. Was just waiting until after the holiday. I decided wanted one more day out to see and took the large to sunapee on Xmas day after about 8 inches dropped. Had some of the most fun runs of my life. It felt much better on the groomers and chop this time too. Shifting the bindings toe side seems to have made a lot of difference. Once I started to figure out the side cut, it felt super nimble as opposed to last time feeling like a block. And man does it eat up bumps at speed. It'll be fun to see how a fresh waxing will do (the factory corduroy base still remains a mystery to me). Now on to getting used to switch on this thing.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bataleon85 said:


> Well, I appreciate that you ride a lot more boards and more often than me, but per someone I know that actually works at NS, the Funslinger is stiffer than the Evo by a hair and the camber zone is slightly more aggressive. The most outstanding difference is the asym sidecuts. Other than that, they really aren't radically different boards. So, if my employee direct information is correct and based on what I've done with my Evo, I stand by my claim that the slinger could handle all mountain shredding, perhaps even better than the Evo. Chutes, spines and ridiculous steeps? Nah. Groomers, pow and tree runs? Absolutely.


I never said that they're 'radically different boards' and even stated that they occupy 'a similar place' in the product range. But there are important differences between the boards and the asym is only very a minor one, flex profile (Slinger IS softer) and camber profile ('original' RC on the Evo and Ripsaw on the Slinger), etc. Slinger is more stable and aggressive in some respects because of the camber profile not because of flex.

One comment from an NS employee means nothing - NS is famous for talking shit and making inaccurate statements. And the workers there are hardly rocket scientists.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> I agree with this in regards to the funslinger
> 
> Back to the warpig:
> 
> The finger was on the trigger to make the swap for a small. Was just waiting until after the holiday. I decided wanted one more day out to see and took the large to sunapee on Xmas day after about 8 inches dropped. Had some of the most fun runs of my life. It felt much better on the groomers and chop this time too. Shifting the bindings toe side seems to have made a lot of difference. Once I started to figure out the side cut, it felt super nimble as opposed to last time feeling like a block. And man does it eat up bumps at speed. It'll be fun to see how a fresh waxing will do (the factory corduroy base still remains a mystery to me). Now on to getting used to switch on this thing.


So... were you being a weenie?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> So... were you being a weenie?


haha, yes...and I'm not claiming to have stopped being a weenie either! I imagine the learning curve will still be there on a less fluffy day.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Never rode a pig, but with the other 3 boards you have why are you after versatility vs the performance benefits of keeping the large? DBX and TT are all mountain killers (whoever it was that said the DBX is a soft board must have serious man legs, I thought that was a pretty aggressive ride) and from the sound of things the slinger can hang as well. Personally with a 4 board quiver I'd want one that's more of a niche ride to mix things up.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> Never rode a pig, but with the other 3 boards you have why are you after versatility vs the performance benefits of keeping the large? DBX and TT are all mountain killers (whoever it was that said the DBX is a soft board must have serious man legs, I thought that was a pretty aggressive ride) and from the sound of things the slinger can hang as well. Personally with a 4 board quiver I'd want one that's more of a niche ride to mix things up.


I guess I was just pumped on the hype of its potential versatility. You're absolutely right that I don't need more "all-rounders" with those 2 decks. It was a potential replacement. But after getting it out on a good day, I've shifted to loving it for what it is. 

also glad you said that about the DBX. I don't find it to be all that soft. Not a plank but night and day more stiff when compared to the NS decks. Super fun though!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> I guess I was just pumped on the hype of its potential versatility. You're absolutely right that I don't need more "all-rounders" with those 2 decks. It was a potential replacement. But after getting it out on a good day, I've shifted to loving it for what it is.
> 
> also glad you said that about the DBX. I don't find it to be all that soft. Not a plank but night and day more stiff when compared to the NS decks. Super fun though!


There's lots of DBX. I haven't searched that much, but all the ones I've seen in person and online are rocker flat rocker and mid flex. This will be stiffer than both Funsligner and Proto, but still pretty much freestyle flex and a lot easier to turn than a Warpig.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

F1EA said:


> There's lots of DBX. I haven't searched that much, but all the ones I've seen in person and online are rocker flat rocker and mid flex. This will be stiffer than both Funsligner and Proto, but still pretty much freestyle flex and a lot easier to turn than a Warpig.


Yeah I know what you mean. It also doesn't help that what the DBX was changed a couple times. one year it was 3 different sizes, each with a different profile lending to a different part of the "Xperience". Mine is the 2013 where it was "free ride FK" aka RCR with a noticeable pop up in the tip and tail.


----------

